# Code in Chrome löschen



## hashprophet (13. Sep 2021)

Hi,

hoffe ist das richtige Forum, ansonsten bitte verschieben.

Wenn ich in der Google-Chrome Konsole einen Code schreibe und er ist fehlerhaft, erscheint eine Fehlermeldung, die ich allerdings nicht einfach weglöschen oder wegdrücken kann.
Das heißt ich muss den gesamten Code nochmal schreiben oder eben kopieren bis zum Fehler und dann alles löschen ("clear console history") und wieder reinkopieren.
Ich möchte aber NUR die Fehlermeldung löschen, oder eben bis zum Fehler zurück.
Bild ist angefügt.

Danke schon mal
hashprophet


----------



## Oneixee5 (13. Sep 2021)

Du kannst doch einfach die Peil-oben-Taste drücken und durch die Historie der Eingaben blättern.








						Keyboard shortcuts - Chrome Developers
					

The canonical documentation for Chrome DevTools keyboard shortcuts.




					developer.chrome.com


----------



## hashprophet (13. Sep 2021)

Oneixee5 hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst doch einfach die Peil-oben-Taste drücken und durch die Historie der Eingaben blättern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt danke, das ist schon mal gut, dass man nicht alles nochmal schreiben oder kopieren muss.
Hatte auch eine Denkfehler, hatte vorher in Eclipse geschrieben, da kann man es einfach löschen bzw. an der Fehlermeldung etwas ändern.

Hier schreibe ich aber ja direkt in der Console. 

Thread kann auch gerne ins Anfängerforum verschoben werden.


----------

